# Updated generic Wireless Driver for discontinued TP Link Archer T6E T8E T9E



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2019)

I own one of these adaptors (T8E) and despite official Win10 support from TPlink, the official drivers wont install with device manager "device cant start" errors
So, after a lot of digging i found a combined generic driver for them that doesnt seem to be posted widely around the net (since TPlink erased their forums)









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				








						Archer T68E T8E T9E Driver.rar
					






					drive.google.com
				



(Also attached to post)


This driver works fine in Win 10 1903 on my T8E, getting 1Gb sync speeds, and 70MB/s (550Mb) transfer speeds over wifi

(Half my reason for posting this is so i dont lose the damn drivers when i format in the future, lol)


----------

